Ask HN: How to Evangelize a 4 Day Work Week When Many Make Work Their Identity? - toomuchtodo
======
fwsgonzo
It can be hard, especially when you're talking to people who have kids and use
the job to get away from everything. I don't really have anything useful to
add other than very few jobs actually require you to be there 5 days a week
all year.

